# Angeln Oslo



## klaus marquardt (17. Februar 2011)

Petri allerseits,

habe folgende Frage:
wer hat Erfahrung über gute Angelmöglichkeiten(Binnenseen) und Ferienhäuser/wohnungen rund um Oslo (Radius ca.50-80km) ?

Anreise erfolgt per Flugzeug; dann Mietwagen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln Oslo*

Ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel in Oslo ist der Bogstadvannet.
Dort kann man gut vom Ufer oder (Ruder-)Boot aus angeln, empfehlenswert vor allem mit Spinngeschirr auf Hecht und Barsch.
Soll aber auch (insbesondere im Bereich des Einlaufs, aber dort kommt man quasi nur mit dem Boot hin) gut für Forellen sein.

Ganz in der Nähe, auf Bogstad Camping kannst Du günstig und gut Hütten mieten.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln Oslo*

Ach so, ich verschieb Deine Frage mal in den Norwegen-Bereich...:m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln Oslo*



klaus marquardt schrieb:


> Petri allerseits,
> 
> habe folgende Frage:
> wer hat Erfahrung über gute Angelmöglichkeiten(Binnenseen) und Ferienhäuser/wohnungen rund um Oslo (Radius ca.50-80km) ?
> ...




Hi,ich weiss das in Oslo am Hauptbahnhof ein kleiner feiner Angelshop ist,zwar spezialisiert aufs Fliegenfischen aber Sie organisieren Touren rund um Oslo und haben sicher den ein oder anderen Tip parat.


Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Andree Hörmann (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln Oslo*

Der Öyeren ist nur ca. 45 Minuten von Oslo entfernt und der artenreichste See Norwegens.
Haben da ein Objekt ( Haus)  Fugli Gard - bei Interesse kannst Dich ja melden hoermann@dintur.de

Gruß Andree


----------

